#kubuntu-council 2015-12-02
<valorie> husband installed the new router, I hope that that along with bcooksley's "whacking about" my bnc will solve my connection problems long-term
#kubuntu-council 2015-12-03
<ovidiu-florin> awesome
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu Podcast link: http://youtu.be/eZH6b6hJi2o It's live right now
<valorie> yep, I'm listening/watching
#kubuntu-council 2015-12-05
<alen> mpd show's this error :mpd server_socket: bind to '0.0.0.0:6600' failed: Address already in use (continuing anyway, because binding to '[::]:6600' succeeded)    how to fix it?
<valorie> weird that that question was asked *here*
#kubuntu-council 2015-12-06
<ahoneybun> what question?
<ahoneybun> this IRC client does not seem to give me logs very well
<valorie> this, many hours ago: [02:16] <alen> mpd show's this error :mpd server_socket: bind to '0.0.0.0:6600' failed: Address already in use (continuing anyway, because binding to '[::]:6600' succeeded)    how to fix it?
#kubuntu-council 2017-12-04
<acheronuk> yofel: KCI looks pretty broke. could do with some help
<acheronuk> ummmm. starting the docker monitor service helps!
<acheronuk> hopefully that fixed it
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Do we know who runs our Twitter account @Kubuntu ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mix of people
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I and Ovidiu have access to it
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah OK, and the Facebook ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'm looking at Hootsuite, and Buffer as potential Social Media aggregators.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ideally I'd like to get something setup which uses OpenID ( Ubuntu One ) so that we can have an LP Team that manage the Social Media stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> G+ is an issue as it doesn't allow any external integrations
<wxl> keep in mind, too, that some people prefer some flavours of social media more than others. so not everyone necessarily wants to check facebook :)
<wxl> i for one offered to help with mastodon
<wxl> and i dno't really want to bother with anything else :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Helping with Mastodon is perfect
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> It's very good btw
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> There are 2 FB pages
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://www.facebook.com/linuxkubuntu/?ref=br_rs
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit I have access to twitter as well
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://www.facebook.com/kubuntu.org/?ref=br_rs
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> In Total they have 13K followers
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'm working with Andrea Del Sarto to develop a Marketing Managers role.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> So I'm looking at tools
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I have this idea to use the Website as the primary source for all news items.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Connect the RSS feed to a Social Aggregator, so it picks up the posts from the Website and pushes them to as many of our Social Channels as possible
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Then we can bring an Editorial / Oversight team ( Web Admins ) who decide what gets published or not
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ideally that would be KC members who do that
<wxl> just make sure whatever it does it can adequately deal with notifying people of mentions
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> The Marketing Manager then leads a smaller community of translators and social post forwarders
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Fedora does this kind of stuff quite well
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Do any of you guys know who has the Facebook pages, who do I speak to about them ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit Might be mparillo ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll give him a nudge on IRC tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'm going to rap it up for tonight
<tsimonq2> mparillo: hey, looks like you're here ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Weds for the CI discussion meeting I should be around from about 20:00 UTC
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll be able to jump into BBB at 21:00
<mparillo> Well the bouncer is here
<mparillo> tsimonq2: I have access to post to one Facebook account. I am pretty sure it is kubuntu.org. https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/social-media/
<mparillo> The problem, in my opinion, is that none of us likes facebook, so I only post there for a big announcement (say Alpha 1), and I discover there are a dozen unanswered messages there, including requests for support.
<wxl> drop it as a channel then? or maybe say not for support?
<mparillo> I have pointed support questions to #kubuntu or KFN, but next time I go on, I will look to see if there is some kind of banner function.
<wxl> you could pin a post for sure
<wxl> just make sure EVERYTHING is updated to clearly define its purpose
<wxl> also, KFN = Kubuntu FreeNet? XD
<mparillo> I used the full URL (usually lazy, from my bookmark https://www.kubuntuforums.net/activity.php rather than the home page).
<wxl> ah, yeah, forums. meh. i ALMOST feel as unenthused about them as i do facebook.
<valorie> well, we have some enthusiastic forum users, so they should be on the SM team
<valorie> I used to do it for Amarok, but ..... meh
<valorie> on pretty much all social media tbh
<wxl> i still like masto. there's actual conversations happening there. not to say that doesn't happen elsewhere but i find it, sadly, rare.
<wxl> regarding actual support, it seems the best comes from stackexchangey stuff
<valorie> I have no clue why anyone would ask a support question on facebook, but there ya go
<wxl> well in a lot of localities it's an expected thing
<wxl> i've seen this often on the loco council
<valorie> I know I'm out of step with the American world, at least
<valorie> but geez, FB sucks
<wxl> i'm more referring to the non-american world
<valorie> irc rulez
<wxl> well i could expound upon the many benefits of irc
<wxl> there's a reason it's stayed around so long
<wxl> on the other hand, usenet's dead
<wxl> asyncrony is not the ideal way to get something done quickly
<mparillo> I am a member of a slack team, and as far as I can tell I have seen it used simply as IRC (with a bouncer and avatars).
<wxl> ditto here
#kubuntu-council 2017-12-05
<valorie> I look forward to either matrix being usable as an IRC bridge, or IRC on my phone becoming usable
<valorie> konvi2 might do both
<wxl> valorie: um why doesn't matrix work as a bridge?
<valorie> it keeps quitting and kicking everybody connected that way off the channel
<valorie> then mass rejoins
<valorie> but now, dinner time
<wxl> huh i haven't noticed an issue i guess :)
<wxl> part of me wonders if the issue isn't matrix.org, valorie. i'm using disroot.org
<valorie> wxl, how do you do that?
<wxl> valorie: how do you use disroot? you get an account XD
<valorie> and point Riot to it, rather than Matrix.org?
<valorie> you can see I didn't do much research in my testing of it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Policies#.7Ekubuntu-members
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> "Renewal: Membership is granted life-long, however members need to renew their membership on launchpad ever 2 years. Failing to do so, you may contact the ~kubuntu-council to consider manually reinstating your membership. Every member of the ~kubuntu-council is given a veto vote, that when used will require you to re-apply for membership and undergo the membership interview."
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> So why is self renewal of membership only set to 365 days?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Just had an email saying someone had extended their membership for only 12 months, which seems wrong. And if you look in the settings for the kubuntu-members team, it does say the default self renewal is set for 365 days.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Can you fix it @acheronuk i.e is it just a config setting on the members team ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit I can. Guess I was really asking longer serving council members, if that was changed on purpose for some reason I can't fathom?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh I see, OK
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well it gets +1 from me for making it 730 days
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> same here
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Hopfully when the US council members wake up, they can comment.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @acheronuk Would it be possible to get a machine instance on our Bytemark box, that we could run a Matrix server on ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Just reading about Matrix and Riot, it looks amazing
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit, Not sure. Phil may better to ask there, if he pops in.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Alright, I'll try to catch up with him later, see if he can spin me up a macine
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit Just chatting to the social media manager of a 'household name' to try to get some tips
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Excellent
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I've started some work on Marketing and SM in the Phab Wiki
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> So far he recommends hootsuite and buffer, and I didn't even have to mention them
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Evem I have 'some' contacts :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Reassuring, form the brief chat I could have today, seem our intentions are in the right direction
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> To quote: "i bloody love buffer - piece of p$$$ to use and very agile for social;"
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I felt the crucial thing for us is to be able to have a team account
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ideally one that uses Ubuntu OpenID to login
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> extending the renew of membership from 1 year?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, Yes, as our policy says it should be 2 years
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> then +1 to change it from me
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> have been using plsama 5.11.4 bugfix update for artful backports for a few days now. no probs so copying to backports
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> anyone free to post on website, please do
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Post the BugFix Update news item, yes ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi Folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I have Andrea Del Sarto trying to put his Wiki page together for membership
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> But Ubunut Wiki won't let him, or me login to edit the page
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> What should I do ?
<wxl> where's he trying to edit?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndreaDelSarto?action=edit&template=MembershipTemplate
<wxl> 1s
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I got it
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I seee what he was doing
<wxl> took a bunch of refreshes?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll fix it
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hmmm still not working for him
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> (Photo, 1036x448) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/cUEbIdJb/file_3773.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I was able to edit it, although the Wiki is behaving abit weird
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Seems Andrea can not edit, despite being logged in
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Work around
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Andrea will put it in a google doc on my GDrive, and I will edit his wiki page
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Simples 😃
<wxl> @Sick_Rimmit has he edited wiki pages before?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I don't know
<wxl> cuz he does need to be in ubuntu-wiki-editors https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpContents
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> But I don't want hurdles to get in his way, as I'm trying to onboard him
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah maybe that is it
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Cheers wxl
<wxl> np
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> So I've been reading up about Matrix and Riot
<wxl> yesss
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I think it could be the perfect candidate for the Kafe
<wxl> yes!
<wxl> (and maybe replace bbb in general?)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @Valoriez Had spoke to me about it before, as a replacement / extension to IRC but I didn't really understand it
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Having read lots today though I think it could well be the perfect central communication platform for Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> It just ticks so many boxes
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Is this still current and correct
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Membership
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Meeting
<wxl> it was last time we had a meeting buuuuuuut i think rik got his membership no? :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes I believe so
<wxl> (that was rhetorical) XD
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I don't even understand Rhetorical
 * wxl sighs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's a question that doesn't need an answer -- a statement with a question mark
<wxl> i think that may have been a rhetorical question in and of itself
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah, right
<wxl> oh maybe not O_O
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh ffs
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> O_o
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Right go to go, be back in a couple hours
<valorie> I've always wondered why a person had to redo their membership so soon
<valorie> so +1 from me
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> changed it. just a weird oversight I guess, as the initial subs period was set to 730. just self renewal period after that was set to 365
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Excellent
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> So we have two memberships on their way Genii and Andrea Del Sarto
<acheronuk> who is Andrea Del Sarto?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Should we schedule a monthly KC meeting, for steering and membership applications etc ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Used to help us with the podcast
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> He did the wily werewolf banner for the website
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Aha. right
#kubuntu-council 2017-12-06
<valorie> memberships applications we've always done as soon as the applicant(s) run a doodle and scheduled it
<valorie> I'd rather not mix in anything else with a membership meeting, unless it is done very quickly
<valorie> they usually take longer than you think
<valorie> because people go afk for various reasons, and other chat happens as well
<valorie> scheduling a quick meeting just for KC issues sounds good though
<valorie> although our Friday and Saturday meeting times so far have collided with a long-time chat I have with my French partner in the Alsachat project, about Alsatian genealogy research
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> OK that all makes sense @Valoriez  perhaps a better idea is to have a Dev & KC meeting before the kafe. I could create agenda, and minutes in the Phab wiki, probably be good to move the show items there too. Then link that in the Calendar, updates from Dev and KC then get reported in the Kafe
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Leave it with me, I'll organise that
<valorie> sounds good, @Sick_Rimmit
#kubuntu-council 2017-12-07
<ahoneybun> Test
<acheronuk> didn't work
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<valorie> good grief
#kubuntu-council 2017-12-10
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: ping
<valorie> pong
<valorie> and sure, now is fine to talk about LFNW
<valorie> not so much when I was sleeping!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Call me real quick?
<valorie> ringing
#kubuntu-council 2019-12-02
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Good morning from Japan 🇯🇵
<valorie> o/
<valorie> good afternoon from Black Diamond
<valorie> said goodbye to Thomas this morning about 4am
#kubuntu-council 2019-12-03
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> O/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://kde.org/distributions
<santa_> WIN
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Well, it is causing a bit of blow back from some corners. The ordering and what was included.
#kubuntu-council 2019-12-04
<valorie> @RikMills that page hasn't worked for me all day
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @valorie, The author broke it trying to change it, and hasn't had a chance to fix yet.
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> I like the idea
<valorie> but IMO it will be hard to keep current
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh wow, that page on KDE is awesome 🥰
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/6i92Q8dN/file_20433.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/tpyVdXAy/file_20434.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valoriez
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @valorie, It is deliberately limited to just a few, so perhaps not
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Page is back up anyway.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> @ahoneybun that's amazing
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep!
<valorie> @RikMills that page is gorgeous
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh yeah! That gets a +1 from me
